# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Pay Cut for Corrie stars

## Perdita

Coronation Street stars 'forced to take PAY CUT or risk getting cut from the show

It seems that some Coronation Street stars will have some big changes to deal with - with some of the most beloved characters 'getting hit'

Coronation Street bosses have "told their stars they will have to take a pay cut, or they will be cut from the show."

Some of the soaps biggest stars have reportedly been told they may have to take a hit on their wage, especially those who are on old-style contracts, which could include Simon Gregson (Steve McDonald,) Helen Worth (Gail Platt,) and even William Roache (Ken Barlow.)

Bill and Barbara Knox (Rita Tanner,) are thought to be on Â£250,000 a year, and are "due to be affected," despite having been in the drama since the 1960s.

A source told The Sun: "Bosses have made it clear that the older deals are no longer in line with some of the younger stars. In some cases, less-paid actors are on screen a lot more than the others.

âSome of the old guard get massive pay irrespective of how much they actually work. Some even have deals which guarantee wage hikes every year â but these are also going now.

"Obviously this hasnât gone down particularly well with those hit. But rocking the boat comes with the fear of falling out of favour â and being written out.â

According to the publication, many of the veteran stars are on almost double what younger cast members are on, with wages allegedly ranging from Â£100k to Â£200k.

Others who could be affected include Sue Nicholls, who plays Audrey Roberts, and Sally Dynevor (Sally Webster,) the latter of whom has just finished a huge storyline.

The show sadly lost out on the Best Serial Drama award at the National Television Awards, losing to its ITV rival Emmerdale, depite some major storylines over the past few months.

Some of their big hitters have included Aidan Connor's male suicide last year, David Platt's male rape and the grooming storyline involving Bethany Platt, which led to her kidnap by the predator's daughter in a shocking change.

*MirrorOnline* has contacted ITV for comment.

----------

